# Imaginons une nouvelle Apple Tv...



## stéphane33 (8 Octobre 2010)

J'ai fait un rêve...
Si la nouvelle Apple Tv pouvait nous réserver quelques bonnes surprises:
Tournant sous iOS comme son petit frère l'iPad et que celui-çi à sa sortie était déjà considéré comme "fermé", il est forcé de constater qu'en quelques mois il a déjà fait ses preuves:Les développeurs assis sur des technologies de qualités et un iOS en perpétuelle mutation ne cessent d'ouvrir l'iPad et de lui découvrir des frontières jusque là impensables...
Alors j'imagine : Une Apple Tv "évolutive", son iOS pouvant lui permettre de "grandir", d'être modelée et de trouver ainsi une maturité et une efficacité technologique définies par la créativités des développeurs et des têtes chercheuses de la Pomme.
Pourquoi se contraindre dans des opérations de conversions qui "doublent" dans un sens nos médias, surtout si ceux-çi sont à l'origine de qualités et résolutions plus élevées?
Dépourvu d'un disque de stockage cette opération est d'autant plus inappropriée pour la nouvelle Apple tv2.
Alors imaginons une évolution qui pourrait permettre d'installer des utilitaires comme "video server": La conversion de tous formats vidéos se faisant en temps réel...
Imaginons "Rowmote Pro" permettant l'interaction avec L'Apple Tv pour la saisie de textes et de recherches sur internet ou youtube...
Imaginons "Air display" qui transformerait notre grand téléviseur HD en second moniteur...
Imaginons encore et encore, sans quoi l'arrivée de la nouvelle Apple Tv ne serait pas vraiment une avancée (contrairement à l'iPad qui je pense à de beaux jours devant lui) mais, amputée de son disque dur, serait plutôt à mon sens une réelle régression.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (8 Octobre 2010)

Les iBidules ont toujours été considérés par Apple comme des périphériques liés à un ordinateur, et si certains savent faire preuve d'une certaine autonomie (iPad et surtout iPhone), ils doivent généralement toujours être reliés à leur PC/Mac pour réaliser certaines opérations...

L'AppleTV1 avait elle aussi un peu réussi à gagner son indépendance avec les dernières versions de son OS (location de vidéos en ligne, achat de musique/vidéos en ligne) ce qui la rendait assez souple d'utilisation grace à son disque dur interne, mais elle devenait juste en terme de puissance processeur (sans compter la faible taille du HD interne, son côté "çà chauffe" etc.). Un iPad est capable d'afficher une vidéo 720p en 30 images/seconde, pas l'AppleTV 1 qui plafonne à 25 images/seconde... ET je ne vous parle pas de full-HD inconnue des AppleTV 1&2

L'AppleTV2 a pour objectif de devenir un périphérique de l'iTunes Store, et bcp moins de notre ordinateur... Elle dispose d'un processeur très séduisant, mais est dépourvue de HD...

Quant à espérer que Apple supporte les formats vidéos exotiques, ni comptez pas ; c'est du H264 point barre, et quand ils passeront à un autre format (encore plus performant) ce sera tout aussi verrouillé...

Mais bon, un coup de HandBrake associé suivant le cas avec les "suspects MKV habituels" et çà roule  !



Laurent F


----------



## stéphane33 (8 Octobre 2010)

Je comprends bien, mais il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe :
Pourquoi j'arrive à synchroniser parfaitement et donc à transférer mes vidéos iTunes H264 vers un iPad ou iPhone alors que parfois cela ne fonctionne pas vers l'apple Tv ?
Je comprends pas pk cela fonctionne pour l'iPad et pas sur l'Apple tv1 (je n'ai pas encore la 2)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

Ok, je pense avoir compris : l'ancienne Apple TV n'acceptait que du 25ips alors que la nouvelle lit le 30ips.
L'iPad et l'iPhone 4 pouvant prendre en charge ces encodages H264 30ips 720p, cela veut il dire qu'un film encodé en H264 sur du 30ips 720p pourra être synchroniné depuis iTunes sur ces quatres périphériques : La nouvelle Apple TV l'iPad et L'iPhone?


----------



## stéphane33 (9 Octobre 2010)

Mon rêve se réalise...
MAJ ROWMOTE PRO pour 
Apple Tv : cela s annonce bien!


----------

